# hair not growing back?



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

Well once again I have another question about Duke...Most of you probably think I dont even need a dog lol, but i assure you he is very well blessed to be in this home!! 

Anyway, most of you know that he had sarcoptic mange about a month and a half ago. well all of that is gone now since he got the shots and took his cephelexin, anyway the only problem is now is its taking forever to get his hair back on his front legs half way up in the middle where that bone is. I cant remember what you call it.

Anyway if anyone knows anything i can put on his legs to make it start growing back i would greatl y appriciate it!! Thanks alot

Stacey


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

If I recall from the last IV that the dogs had -- it took forever for their hair to grow back.


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

k, thanks alot lisa. someone said to put lard on it and it would help it grow back, but i just dont think i can do that to him, and the fact that hes just going to lick it off.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Oh, dont put anything on it!! There is no Rogain for dogs!! Unfortunately, its seems like the legs and neck are the slowest places to regrow hair.
I shaved my Ilan over her jug vein because she was a donor during an emergency transfusion, and it took her all winter to grow it back!


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

ok good deal, i was honestly beggining to think it would never grow back. and it looks awful even though its just a medium spot on one leg and a small spot on the other leg. it makes the skin really black and it looks dead, even though its soft and not really dead it just looks that way.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Yep when Lakota had his ACL sugery in the middle of winter no less, the poor got had turkey leg for a long time.

The skin needs time to rejuvinate after the mange but the hair will grow back.

Val


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

The fastest Dante's ever came back was when I put coconut oil on it








I did have to stay with him for a bit after I put it on though because he'd lick it off


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Yum I bet he smelled really good to.


----------

